# stufe 70



## Greshnak (13. Dezember 2008)

wo ist der charplaner wo man auch bis stufe 80 kann? ich find den nicht


----------



## animonda (15. Dezember 2008)

Greshnak schrieb:


> wo ist der charplaner wo man auch bis stufe 80 kann? ich find den nicht



Wenn du auch nur einen Blick in die "gestickten" Beiträge geworfen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen dass es den Planer für Stufe 80 Charaktäre noch nicht gibt.

Aber wozu selbst lesen? Posten geht ja schneller.


----------



## Greshnak (17. Dezember 2008)

animonda schrieb:


> Wenn du auch nur einen Blick in die "gestickten" Beiträge geworfen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen dass es den Planer für Stufe 80 Charaktäre noch nicht gibt.
> 
> Aber wozu selbst lesen? Posten geht ja schneller.



ich dachte buffed wär so schnell, sry ich bin immer etwas doof was suchen usw betrifft


----------

